# Fichier .numbers ou .xls sur Itouch



## modrellik (7 Novembre 2008)

Boujour,
Pour un boulot  j'ai réalisé une liste sur iMac sous numbers. Sauvegardée en .numbers et .xls.
Je voudrais avoir cette liste à disposition sur mon iTouch, pour pouvoir la consulter en clientèle.
J'ai trouvé une solution qui est de l'envoyer par email sur mon compte mobileme. et donc de le recevoir en retour sur l'iMac et l'iTouch.
J'ouvre cet email sur l'iTouch, surprise il ne supporte pas le format .numbers. je l'ouvre donc sous sa forme .xls. Impec je sais la lire.
Mais c'est toujours sous forme d'attachment sur le mail. Je ne vois pas la possibilité
 de placer ce fichier ailleurs.
Je n'ai pas trouver de solution (via iTunes) pour l'envoyer sur l'iTouch. 
Qqun a-t-il une solution?
Merci d'avance.
Dominique


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

IL existe une multitude d'application permettant le transfert de fichier du mac vers l'ipodtouch.

Je te fais une liste vite-fait, et fait une recherche:

FileMagnet, payant
AirSharing, p.
Moleskine, p. 
Discover, gratuit
Datacase, payant
Caravan, payant
Files, payant mais existe une version lite gratuite.

... Et ce ne sont que celle qui me viennent à l'esprit...

Ps: Regarde ma signature, et clique sur le lien "Toi aussi, tu veux..." Tu y trouvera certains liens et d'autres applications qui pourront t'être utile.


Et j'allais oublier, bonjour!


----------



## modrellik (7 Novembre 2008)

Super;
Un grand merci Antoine


----------

